# Komplett PC bei Alternate - Meinung?



## Holyangel (29. August 2021)

Habe mir einen PC zusammen gestellt und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu lesen, ob der PC so gut ist, oder was man verbessern sollte.
Er sollte aktuelle Spiele flüssig zum laufen bringen, wobei ich selten 3D Spiele spiele. Allerdings werde ich evtl New World kaufen und dem MMO Genre bin ich  generell nicht abgeneigt... nur Shooter eher selten.
Evtl würde auch eine 3060 GraKa reichen?


1 x ALTERNATE Komplett PC - BtO, PC-System
(Art-Nr. 74807, 1 Stk. = € 2.074,27)€ 2.074,27+ Montage und Konfiguration
(1 Stk. = € 149,00) + AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, Prozessor
(Art-Nr. 1685588, 1 Stk. = € 299,00) + GIGABYTE B550 GAMING X V2, Mainboard
(Art-Nr. 1693451, 1 Stk. = € 115,90) + Kingston A2000 1 TB, SSD
(Art-Nr. 1568214, 1 Stk. = € 95,90) + Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
(Art-Nr. 1710172, 1 Stk. = € 77,77) + Corsair iCUE H100i RGB PRO XT 240mm, Wasserkühlung
(Art-Nr. 1603375, 1 Stk. = € 124,90) + be quiet! PURE BASE 500 Window, Tower-Gehäuse
(Art-Nr. 1550459, 1 Stk. = € 72,90) + Corsair TX850M, PC-Netzteil
(Art-Nr. 1334593, 1 Stk. = € 119,90) + GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3070 Ti GAMING OC LHR, Grafikkarte
(Art-Nr. 1756202, 1 Stk. = € 1.019,00)


----------



## PauleHa5 (7. Oktober 2021)

Sieht ordentlich aus! Meiner Meinung nach reicht eine 3060 Grafikkarte. Vor allem wenn du sagst dass du nicht soo häufig 3D Spiele spielst. Zu Alternate kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe dort noch nie bestellt. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren einen PC woanders konfiguriert. Ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass der Kundenservice gut ist


----------



## Pizzasalami (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich wurde mehr Ram einbauen aber sonnst ist ganz ok


----------

